# Triangulum Boost



## girtuga (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi! I've built the triangulum boost but unfortunally it doesn't work.
I got sound when bypassed but no sound and no led on when active.
I know.. there's no pot in the photos. I broke it by mistake trying to take out the pcb from the enclosure.
The vendoor gave me:
7660SCPA instead of the 1044SCPA
6x1N4007 instead of the 6x1N4001
103p capacitor instead of the 100p
B5K pot instead of the A5K.

Is it possible that this component mismatch will cause the problem?

Thank you

Andrea


----------



## zgrav (Mar 27, 2019)

those parts would not stop you from getting a working build.  double check part values and orientation for electrolytic caps.  look for bad solder connections, look carefully at place that have too much solder or too little solder.  if this is not enough to find something to fix, you will need to follow your circuit diagram and use a digital multimeter to see if you are getting the right power out of your charge pump and at different places in the circuit.  time spent trouble shooting a build to get it working will pay off for your next projects too.


----------



## Robert (Mar 27, 2019)

Once you get it working you might want to replace the 100p capacitor.  103 is 10nF (10000pF) , but like zgrav said, this wouldn't cause the issues you're having.

If you have a DMM, measure the voltage on pin 1 of the charge pump IC.   The problem has to be something fairly fundamental for the LED not to function.


----------



## temol (Mar 27, 2019)

Non working led may be or may not be indicator of the general problem. Take the multimeter and check the voltages around the pcb. 
You can start from charge pump - voltage between pin 3 (GND) and  pin1 (or pin 8). Then between GND and VCC and VREF. 
You should have slithtly less than 9V on a charge pump, around 31V for VCC and around  27V VREF) 

T.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 27, 2019)

You need to reflow  your Solder joints particularly D100 (Dry Joints).
With the LED, Is the round part at the LED base going to the Square pad +, the Flat side to the round pad -





Do you have some form of Magnification, It's a given with this type of work.
You need the 5K Pot to be present to complete the circuit while troubleshooting.

Cheers music6000


----------



## tdukes (Mar 28, 2019)

No LED may mean the power is backwards. Check that the voltage from red to black is +9v and not -9v.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 28, 2019)

tdukes said:


> No LED may mean the power is backwards. Check that the voltage from red to black is +9v and not -9v.


The pictures show correct wiring to the Power Jack.
Are you saying the Power supply might be - Barrel, +Tip


----------



## zgrav (Mar 28, 2019)

Do you have a digital multimeter (DMM) so you can test what volatages you are getting at different places on the board?   That is the easiest way to start finding out where the problem is.  If you have a DMM, check your voltage at the pins for the charge pump and at the LED.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 28, 2019)

music6000 said:


> The pictures show correct wiring to the Power Jack.
> Are you saying the Power supply might be - Barrel, +Tip


He is using a different power jack than I use. So I thought to suggest this.


----------



## walidk83 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm having the same exact issue with the Triangulum boost I just built. Where you able to figure out what the issue was?


----------



## girtuga (Apr 5, 2019)

Solved! I had a defective led! was broken just at the beginning of the plastic


----------

